# MTD spews gas out of carburator



## kberdogin (Sep 26, 2011)

I have an MTD Lawn tractor which worked fine until one day it started to sputter as I was mowing and died. I pushed it back to the garage and could only start it with out the air filter on. I noticed alot of fuel coming out the carburetor. As I put the air filter back on it started to run really rough and black smoke from the exhaust. I have cleaned out the carburetor, checked to make sure the flywheel key was not stripped. My next thought is to buy a carb. rebuild kit. Anyone out there know what could be my issue? Here is a link to my youtube post.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOdX2nfQeZU]Lawn tractor help - YouTube[/ame]
Thank you!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Put a new air filter on it!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Try getting a carb rebuild kit - theyre about $20 or so - youll need the motor numbers and how many screws hold the fuel pump together ( you get a new kit for that too) - there shouldnt be that much gas comming out - if the air filter is old, invest in a new one- dirt can choke off the air flow as well.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It almost appears that your carb is overflowing and dumping extra gas into the engine. Had a similar problem on a White tractor at work. Ended up having to rebuild the fuel pump because it was pumping too much fuel. The air filter will have to be changed as it is most likely soaked in gas by now. I'd rebuild the carb and fuel pump and install a new filter. That should take care of the problem.


----------



## kberdogin (Sep 26, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks for your input. I figured that would be the case just wanted to confirm before putting more money and effort into something that was not the issue. Does anybody know where the best place to buy these kits?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Any local Briggs and Stratton dealer should be able to get you the parts. Just bring in your Model, Type, and Code numbers off the engine and they can hook you up. As was mentioned previously, you will need to know how many screws hold your fuel pump together. There were two different styles (3 and 4 screws IIRC) and they take different kits.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,kberdogin! You should also check the engine oil,to make sure it isn't thinned out with fuel.Just pull the dipstick,and hold a lighted match under the end,and if it burns for more than 1-2 seconds,change the oil.


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

New Plugs as well they are probably fowled out - and also what jhngardner says about the oil or it will throw a rod or seize up - you also want to use a pair or spark plug pliers and start it - pull one plug loose at a time (If it dies on one put it back then restart it) then pull the other - if it stays running then you have a dead plug or bad coil... if it does this even though you see spark then it is an intermitant coil issue and the coil is weak - a dead cylinder can cause gas blow back and the rough sound I heard in the video because the dead cylinder isn't burning off the gas so it could be running on one cylinder. See alot in our shop - Also as a dealership we recomend you stay away from Mom & Pop or low traffic Gas stations - use 93 Octane in all small engines - pump the first two gallons in a car or truck before topping off fuel cans to purge the pumps - DO NOT use fuel additives anly purchase 30 day supply of gas. Bad Gas can cause plug fowling and inadequate burn off causing blow back too from too much water/ethanol in gasoline.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I bot my kit from a local Cub cadet dealer - they had it in stock- couple other places wanted almost $30 .


----------

